# From bad to good....people we meet



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey I'm sure some of you can remember when I posted a couple of weeks ago about the really really rude lady we met at the country show and how she thought it was ok to voice her insulting opinions about our cracking cross breed.........well the flip side of the coin happened last weekend while walking Weller through a small market.
A lady that i had just bought a sneaky but lovely cake from chased me down the road calling after me!?!?!? Wondering if Weller had cocked his leg while I wasn't looking or something was a bit confused, when she pulled her phone from her pocket and said " I hope you don't think I am some sort of weirdo but could I take a picture of your dog, as my husband has been promising me a dog for years but I have never taken him up on it as I couldn't decide which breed I wanted, your dog is so handsome and sweet.I have decided I want a cockapoo"
Wow Weller got papped!!!! I of course sang the praises of my dog, like any proud mum
Just though I would share my nice experience


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah Karen that is such a lovely story especially after the awful woman you encountered before! Weller certainly is a handsome dog and will be issuing pawprint autographs along with his photo any time soon  X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just thought we could do with a bit of "light hearted"  x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww bet you was well chuffed!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Just thought we could do with a bit of "light hearted"  x


Light hearted works for me  X


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwwww love it!!!! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news thats more the sort of response I would expect x x


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Karen 

There are alot of generally positive comments out there which as a cockapoo owner makes us proud . We have had a few negative comments about him being "one of those designer dogs " WHO wouldn't have a dog that doesn't shed , doesn't smell and is absolutely gorgeous if they had a choice .

Just be proud and enjoy your gorgeous pooch 

xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

lilaclynda said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> There are alot of generally positive comments out there which as a cockapoo owner makes us proud . We have had a few negative comments about him being "one of those designer dogs " WHO wouldn't have a dog that doesn't shed , doesn't smell and is absolutely gorgeous if they had a choice .
> 
> ...


Aren't all dogs to a greater or lesser degree "designer dogs" as breeders over the years focus on specific traits to get the look they want even in pedigree breed standards? We are just more honest about it IMHO.

As you say, who wouldn't wants dogs as gorgeous as all of ours!

Dave


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY! that is great!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:ilmc:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That's a lovely story, thanks for sharing! x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a proud mummy! That post made me smile ....

Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad to have made a few smiles today!!!
I was so happy to tell her how great cockapoos are, she probably walked away thinking I was the weirdo


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Karen you must have been very proud. Weller the A lister! Obi is honoured to have met him


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Karen you must have been very proud. Weller the A lister! Obi is honoured to have met him


 you have your own little superstar!!! Obi wan x


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Well done weller


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

It always makes me so cross when people tut at Tilly's breed... at the end of the day she is a gorgeous dog who is so lovely and friendly, what does it matter that she isn't a "pedigree?"

Those sort of people probably turn their noses up at things like an American and an English couple having a baby...one word for that...RACIST! All dogs are dogs just like all humans are people!

I'm glad you had a good experience though  Thats what Weller deserves!


----------

